# Ford 3000 wheel bolts



## flyingace (May 1, 2010)

I have two broken wheel studs on the front hub. I've removed the wheel and tried
to gently pound them out to no avail. I thought I'd better ask before I start to wail on these things. What is the proper way to remove (and re-install) these bolts? 
They are 45 years stuck.

Thanks,
J.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Ace,
I drive them out with a hammer. To install the new studs, pull them into place with a spacer and a lug nut.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Might shoot some penetrating oil on there and let it set awhile too. They do come out, but they can be stubborn as you're finding out!


----------

